# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Prometheus, telepresence avatar robot, Inbiodroid SAPI DE CV, Irapuato, Guanajuato, Mexico

## Airicist2

Developer - Inbiodroid SAPI DE CV

inbiodroid.com/prometheus

"PROMETHEUS 2.0 - Telepresence Avatar Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist2

KICKSTARTER PROMETHEUS 2.0 - Telepresence Avatar Robot

Nov 12, 2022

----------

